
Is Twitter Down? - joshwa
http://istwitterdown.com/
======
kajecounterhack
Witty way to get someone to click that amazon link.

------
dawnerd
And here I thought <http://isitchristmas.com> was pointless.

~~~
aston
Not just pointless, but also sometimes wrong.

------
mechanical_fish
Paging Tufte! This site needs some sparklines!

Though I admit that adding data to the display would detract from its
_extremely_ elegant design. Maybe the charts-and-graphs version belongs on its
own site, "wastwitterdown.com".

------
juanpablo
Doesn't work. It says "No" but Twiter is always down.

